# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بعد از غروب نمیتونم درس بخونم

## karim04

سلام ..من کنکوری 94 هستم و یه مشکل دارم .همیشه باید درسم تا اذان تموم بشه ..وقتی  شب میشه مخصوصا تو تابستون اصلا بازده درسا کم میشه..همیشه تا 2 نصف شب بیدارم اما هیچی نمیتونم بخونم..چیکار کنم؟

----------


## parsa.

> سلام ..من کنکوری 94 هستم و یه مشکل دارم .همیشه باید درسم تا اذان تموم بشه ..وقتی  شب میشه مخصوصا تو تابستون اصلا بازده درسا کم میشه..همیشه تا 2 نصف شب بیدارم اما هیچی نمیتونم بخونم..چیکار کنم؟


سلام
بصورت تدریجی بخونین و به تدریج افزایش ساعت درسی داشته باشین
موفق باشین

----------


## Hanie76

منم نمیتونم شبا بخونم :yahoo (2): مخصوصا که الان رمضونه اصلا حالشو ندارم!!

----------


## HaDJoon

کلا حالش نیست :-D 

Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk

----------


## Hesam

منم همینطور بودم شبا اصلا نمیتونستم درس بخونم!!!! حق با پارساست تنها راه همینه

----------


## waffen ss

سلام. اتفاقا من صبح نمیتونم بخونم.
شبا که خیلی خوبه.
ولی شما بیا ساعات قبل از شبو تقسیم بندی کن. فک کنم یه چیزی میشه  :Yahoo (94): .

بعدشم معلممون میگه یاد نگرفتم نداریم شما وقتی میخونی حتما یه چیزی میره تو ذهنت دیگه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## karim04

> کلا حالش نیست :-D 
> 
> Sent from my LT26ii using Tapatalk


خخخخخخخخ اون که بحثش جداس..همیشه حسش نیست

----------


## Moonlight

> سلام ..من کنکوری 94 هستم و یه مشکل دارم .همیشه باید درسم تا اذان تموم بشه ..وقتی  شب میشه مخصوصا تو تابستون اصلا بازده درسا کم میشه..همیشه تا 2 نصف شب بیدارم اما هیچی نمیتونم بخونم..چیکار کنم؟


سلام تو ماه رمضون زیاد نخونین سعی کنین بعدش ساعت مطالعتونو بالا ببرین و یا اینکه شبو بزارین واس درسی که بش علاقه دارین...

----------


## mohammadi

ماه مبارک یکم سخته درس خوندن نزدیک اذان و حتی بعدش بهتون حق میدم
اما بعدش اصلا اجازه ندارید این همه وقتتونو از دست بدید
حتما برای خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید
یه بار بعد اذان 15 مین بخونید و سعی کنید و به مرور زمان به 30 مین برسونید و بعدش به 45 مین و.... کم کم زیادش کنید به 3 ساعت برسونید.

----------


## helix

بچه ها از من فارق التحصیل بشنوید که تو تابستون نباید زیاد به خودتون فشار بیارید بخونید اما همون4-5 ساعت برای شروع اولیه کافیه:yahoo (1):
بعدشم بچه ها ساعت خوابتون خیلی مهمه سعی کنید دیگه12خواب باشید(من خودم چون درسام رو هم جمع شد شبای امتحان تا صبح بیدارمیموندم دیگه بعد امتحانا بزور ساعت4 میخوابیدم اما الان رسوندمش به1/30)
کلا از الان میگم ساعتای خوابتون میره بالا چون من وهمه ی دوستام با خواب مشکل داشتیم و زیاد میخوابیدیم :Yahoo (50): 
بهترین چیز یه برنامه ریزیه صحیحه...
شما که نمیتونی عصر درس بخونی از صبح ساعت8-9 شروع کن به درس خوندن ولی بیشتر از 4-5 ساعت نشه....کلا تا اخر تایستون ساعت مطالعتو برسون 6-7 ساعت چون به هرحال مدرسه میخوای بری..اگه از الان به خودت فشار بیاری ماه های اخر کم میاری

----------


## hamed2357

نسکافه رقیق از هر یک ساعت یک لیوان
من خودم اجرا میکردم خیلی جواب داد
بعد از سال کنکورم ترک کردم  اعتیادآور نبود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ensany

> سلام ..من کنکوری 94 هستم و یه مشکل دارم .همیشه باید درسم تا اذان تموم بشه ..وقتی  شب میشه مخصوصا تو تابستون اصلا بازده درسا کم میشه..همیشه تا 2 نصف شب بیدارم اما هیچی نمیتونم بخونم..چیکار کنم؟


دوست عزیز هر کس یه ساعت زیستی داره! نمیشه عادات 18 19 سالمون رو توی دو سه روز تغیر بدیم!

کسی هست از شب تا صبح درس میخونه روز ها میخوابه! کسی هم هست که صبح ها و عصر ها میخونه شب ها میخوابه!

این با توجه به سلایق شماست! بنده هم دقیقا بمانند شما هستم! به نظرم اگه واقعا دوست دارید شبا مطالعه کنید اول روزه ها کامل استراحتتون رو بکنید و شب ها هم از لغات و درسای سبک شروع کنید!

اما اگه نتونستید این ویژگیتون رو تغیر بدید اصلا جای نگرانی نیست! خیلی نرماله! سعی کنید صبح ها زود بیدار شید تا به برنامتون برسید!

----------


## karim04

من برای اینکه نمیتونم شب بخونم مجبورم صبح  زود بیدار بشم.ظهر هم استراحت خاصی نداشته باشم تا حدود 7 ساعت مطالعه قبل از نماز بشه

----------


## milad65

خب طبیعیه ! 

شما صبحا خیلی زود تر بیدار بشید و درس رو شروع کنید

----------

